# Teeth Whitening (MERGED)



## Neeky (Jul 17, 2008)

Who has white teeth?

Do you guys use an over the counter whitening toothpaste or do you guys go whiten it at the dentist? Is it worth doing? Is there any other way to keep your teeth white?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2008)

I will be interested to see what people say. Since I had a root canal on my front tooth, it's gotten pretty grey. I'm looking for a solution myself


----------



## Neeky (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will be interested to see what people say. Since I had a root canal on my front tooth, it's gotten pretty grey. I'm looking for a solution myself



Owie.. that's one thing I'm really scared of.. is having to get a root canal..Well I'm thinking of getting composite bonding... which is kind of like veneers but way cheaper. They apply resins or something on your teeth and dry it up and shape it nicely.. They can also put a whiter colour to whiten up the teeth. Apparently is there is very little little pain.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2008)

Neeks, I've never heard of this, it doesn't sound too bad for sorting really bad looking teeth!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Neeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I'm thinking of getting composite bonding... which is kind of like veneers but way cheaper. They apply resins or something on your teeth and dry it up and shape it nicely.. They can also put a whiter colour to whiten up the teeth. Apparently is there is very little little pain. I had composite bonding done as I had a pretty wide gap at the side of my lower teeth. My dentist had advised me to be careful when biting into hard foods like apple as it can chip the 'fake' teeth. I was cautious when I first had them, but I realised that its not as fragile as my dentist said it was, I ate normally, hard foods or otherwise with no problems. However, I noticed after some time (I've had them for 2 odd years or so), the 'teeth' can indeed shift, revealing a bit of gap that was initially concealed by it, so you might want to take notice of this. As for the whitening effect, it might not work as well as veeners as its less resilient to stains forming. As for teeth whitening using bleaching by a dentist, it'll have to depend on your original teeth colour. If your natural teeth already is predisposited to be more greyish/yellowish, the effect won't be as good as teeth have a limit as to how white they can go, and teeth that are naturally greyish/yellowish (there's actually a medical name for such a condition, but I can't recall it now) have smaller posibilities to getting really white compared to those that don't have predipositions of such problems.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw a Youtube video of a woman that whitens them by dipping her toothbrush in Hydrogen Peroxide! Yuck! She said it really works


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

I use over the counter whitening strips. Crest is awesome.

For maintenance, Crest/Colgate toothpaste with whitening and tartar control.

It's easy, cheap, and whitens.


----------



## Beauty&Soul (Jul 22, 2008)

I Use Colgate Teeth Whitening Oxygen Bubbles Toothpaste In The Morning And At Night But I Night I Use It With Baking Soda.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm the same as Celly.

My dad has really white teeth and he has never whitened them, and he smoked for 20 years. All he does is use baking soda to brush his teeth, I'm not sure if he uses toothpaste as well, I'm assuming he does.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 29, 2008)

i want to try the crest whitening strips. i'm gonna go out and buy them tomorrow and come back and post updates


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2008)

i use this stuff from arm and hammer. its like this extra whitening boost gel you add to your toothpaste when your gonna brush your teeth.

and as for toothpaste i use this extra clean aquafresh toothpaste.

the combo seems to work pretty well.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 2, 2008)

I love Crest Whitestrips, but they make my teeth pretty sensitive while I use them so I'm glad the results last for a long time.


----------



## topdogg (Aug 2, 2008)

I get that sensitivity too Tiffany. Its pretty bad for me, I'm due to whiten again, but dont know how to get around the sensitivity thing. I have always used Crest White Strips. If anyone has any tips I'm all ears.


----------



## Neeky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to try these strips !! hope they work !


----------



## lainey (Aug 3, 2008)

my dentist recommends crest white strips.

EVERYONE always tells me how white my teeth are...and i haven't whitened them for a year or two!

here's a pic of some girlfriends and i...i'm in the red. i use crest white strips..they do not lol


----------



## civicbabe627 (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome post!

I have been wondering the same thing! I have used Crest Whitestrips before and they worked well for me.

How much does it usually cost to get your teeth whitened professionally at the dentist though?


----------



## Neeky (Aug 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome post!I have been wondering the same thing! I have used Crest Whitestrips before and they worked well for me.

How much does it usually cost to get your teeth whitened professionally at the dentist though?

Here in Australia the Zoom Whitening cost about $1000, sometimes they have specials where it's $799. You just have to look around.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! I was thinking like $500 at the most. Crazy, lol.

I think I'll try the whitestrips again!


----------



## lainey (Aug 6, 2008)

here's a closer look at my teeth...white!


----------



## pure25honey (Aug 9, 2008)

I read, (in Allure I think), that someone swiches their mouth with hydrogen peroxide for 10 minutes once a week. I think I might try it but I don't know if I can do it for 10 minutes.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 9, 2008)

I am so jealous of everyones' pearly whites!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 9, 2008)

Our local mall has a new kiosk called Smile Science or something like that. It costs $100 and can whiten up to 11 shades. I actually sat and watched some people get it done, and I was pretty impressed.

I just don't know that I'm brave enough to do it, since I've never heard of them before. Hubby says I have white teeth, but I'm my own worst critic and I told him you can't be too white. Unless they're so white they're blue, lol.

ETA: found some links...

Teeth-whitening kiosks pop up all over country | www.azstarnet.com Ã‚Â®

Flyer


----------



## Lara91 (Aug 20, 2008)

Does aeninnyone know if crest whitening strips are avalable in the UK

sorry misspelling, anyone, lol


----------



## RepOslow (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a pretty big bump, but where can I get Hydrogen peroxide?=D


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2009)

The pharmacys sell it but they make peroxide gel just for teeth whitening too..

Might be called Chemists over there?


----------



## buttoneyes (Apr 13, 2009)

I use Crest Whitestrips Premium. They work and you usually can see results within a few days of starting whitestrips. My teeth get really sensitive using them though so I switch to a sensitive toothpaste (Sensodyne) a few days before using the strips and continue using it until I'm finished the box of whitestrips. You *need* sensitive toothpaste. It'll make a huge difference, seriously. Also, I find that if don't use the strips too close together (as in you do them every other day/every two days instead of everyday) my teeth don't hurt as much.

It's kind of a pain to sit there for 30 mins with gunk over your teeth since the strips sometimes "float" out of place but I think the results are worth it. I think Crest came out with some new strips that you need to put on for only 5 mins a day so those may be worth looking into. They're also waaaaaaaaaay cheaper than getting them done at the dentist!


----------



## Anthea (Apr 13, 2009)

I ordered some Crest white strips on line from the US last year as it was cheaper than buying locally. The results were good and I just maintain my teeth now with a whitening toothpaste.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont know if we have the Crest whitestrips here but i'll check them out.

i've started with the baking Soda and waiting for effects.


----------



## RepOslow (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got a hold of some peroxide now, but that's only 3% peroxide, is that enough? Also, for how long should I "hold it in my mouth"?


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't whitened my teeth in more than a year, but I still get comments on how white my teeth are. And I've noticed even MORE comments in the last 6 months. I've been chewing a lot of gum in the last 6 months, like all day. I know it's probably bad, I buy Orbit sugarfree Wintermint sticks. They clean my teeth of any food residue after eating which is probably how they look clean most of the time






And I also stay away from any soda or caffenaited drinks, or any drinks for that matter. All I drink is water, it's good for my teeth and no extra calories. Plus we need it. And I use the cheap Colgate Whitening with Oxygen bubbles.

I think my profile pic is the newest I have, non edited yet.

Hope it helps!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 15, 2009)

I went to one of those teeth whitening kiosks that recently started popping up around the mall....for $54 I thought, sure why not! They guarantee that it will be white for 2 years, but hey, you get what you pay for....after the treatment was done (which was 20min) it was noticeably white, but it never upheld...its been about 2 months, and that brightness is long gone!


----------



## RepOslow (Apr 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *RepOslow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got a hold of some peroxide now, but that's only 3% peroxide, is that enough? Also, for how long should I "hold it in my mouth"? Any suggestions?=D


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

I order Day White 9.5% hydrogen peroxide formula from Amazon. It's strong, a little goes a long way, and I find that I get less "bounce back" color with it than products carbamide peroxide. As a person who drinks TONS of coffee, getting my teeth white can be a challenge and Day White is the one most up to the task. Rembrandt was awful- gave my teeth a weird, pearly gray cast that lasted for months. Crest did nothing at all.

I may eventually get Zoomed in the dentist's office, but I'm extremely apprehensive. It's reported to be very painful and it is very hard on your enamel. Also, I would just always prefer a safe at home treatment. Just more convenient. I'm lazy.


----------



## RepOslow (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *RepOslow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Any suggestions?=D Still looking for an answer to it haha


----------



## ouyouyouy (Nov 17, 2010)

*^^*


----------



## mistymisty (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,

I've been looking for a while now around teeth whitening due to too much coffee and the dreaded smokes. I've looked at lots of products and it's all a bit bewildering.

Does anyone have advice on what products are best etc? any home methods?

Also I found a site called (Link removed) who offered quite detailed advice and directions towards various pepole and products.

Has anyone used them and if so how did they rate it?

Thanks


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just use the Crest Strips and they work really, really well.  The first time I ever used them I followed the directions on the box.  Then once a week I'd use a strip to help keep my teeth white.  I've also found that using mouthwash really brightens my smile.

I've tried the Listerine whitening strips and the Walmart version of the Crest Strips and neither of those worked on me.


----------



## mistymisty (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks. How do the strips work?


----------



## Annelle (Jan 26, 2011)

most of the strips and trays work with hydrogen peroxide.

You have some way to keep the "medicine" against your teeth for half an hour or longer, and it effectively cleans/bleaches it.  (It's not recommended if you have sensitive teeth to begin with)

I've used the dissolving Crest White Strips and Aquafresh White Trays.  I like the trays better because I don't like how the Crest Strips are also laying against the inside of my lips, and since I don't like the taste of it, I end up just keeping all the dissolved spit and gunk in my mouth until I spit it out half an hour later.

The trays aren't meant to be swallowed, and mostly stay in the trays (I remember taking a napkin and wiping the gunk off my teeth afterwords), but my lips didn't feel like they were exposed to the acid as much, and it felt easier to apply since I kind of put my teeth in them, then pushed the gunk in the trays against my teeth to make it stick. (The crest strips as soon as they touch anything in the mouth, they begin to melt)

Those are the only two I've really tried.

I know a lot of people like the white strips and didn't like the trays though (since you're not supposed to swallow the tray gunk you still end up sitting there if any of it slides out of the trays...but I'm doing that either way)  the tray gunk was more of a snot texture though, instead of a melted bubbly ick foam thing.  I can't imagine the strips are necessarily good to swallow either though, probably just safe enough to not make you sick from one set of strips.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you tried brushing  your teeth with baking soda and rinsing with hydrogen peroxide.  Its a quick and cheap way to whiten your teeth.  It's not dramatic but you will see some results.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 27, 2011)

Tooth paste for smokers works fine for me.


----------



## honeykim (Jan 28, 2011)

i haven't tried home products yet. but my friend swears on the crest white strips. and i honeslty do think they work. her teeth seem much whiter.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

Go Smile has a teeth whitening device that includes 6 ampoules. It retails for about $170, but you can make payments if you purchase it from QVC. One of my girlfriend's used this and it made her teeth incredibly white.

Another option is the Pen Duo by Smileactives. I want to try the Pen Duo by Smileactives, as I have read great reviews.


----------



## katame131997 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use 'Crest 3D White Whitestrips Advanced Vivid' twice a year (in December and then 6 months later in June). And then I use 'Crest 3D White Advanced Vivid' toothpaste, or 'Crest 3D Glamorous White' toothpaste as my regular toothpaste to maintain the whiteness throughout the months I'm not using white strips. It works pretty well. I've had a friend who got it done professionally and said that it's not worth it, you get the same results from at home whitening. But that was just his experience I can't say if it would be the same for everyone.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all of the above suggestions (especially the strawberries; it's so interesting that they can whiten teeth)! I am a coffee drinker, and I need to do something about my teeth. I do use a whitening toothpaste, and I occasionally use the whitening gel.


----------



## anglebanana (Apr 21, 2012)

oh ~~I love this suggestion


----------



## iPretty949 (May 1, 2012)

I agree that Zoom is kinda painful. I had mine a month before my wedding last year. There are 4 sessions for 15 minutes each but I really had to be tough to finish all four.

It is strongly recommended to have teeth professionally cleaned every 6 months, accompanied by regular brushing and flossing.

I wasnt able to maintain the whiteness of my teeth after Zoom. When I went back to my dentist for my crowns two weeks ago, she told me that my teeth are still white and normal in color.

I cant explain it much but the way i understand is like this : My teeth after Zoom were of that 020 (Bleach). After a year (due to staining) they became B1, which accdg to the dentist is the most normal looking teeth a person can have.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will be interested to see what people say. Since I had a root canal on my front tooth, it's gotten pretty grey. I'm looking for a solution myself


 Root canals are actually unsafe.  You should definitely have a dentist look at it.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Root canals are actually unsafe.  You should definitely have a dentist look at it.


I agree. It's still the dentist who will give best advice with regard to teeth issues.

For the past year, it seems like I did all the dental procedures from Zoom, scaling, extraction, root canal and crowns. Since I started my mouth makeover, I had to stick to a regular maintenance since dental procedures are expensive. Thanks to hubby and my dental insurance.

I had multiple root canals done in two months and one is in front. The tooth is still alive but its best to save it since sooner or later, it might get infected. She saved it by doing a root canal and a week after, I got my permanent porcelain crowns. I still have two more to go. The thing is if the nerve is already dead, tooth will turn grey, therefore, a crown is needed because the tooth become fragile.

Whitening cant save that tooth, crown does. Veneers are also option if the tooth is healthy, again, it's dentist's discretion.


----------



## happysmile (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I've been whitening for about ten years now since I'm pretty rough on them with coffee and wine.

I order from a company in California that has a laboratory in the US, so at least I know where the product comes from.  I did try ordering from a different company and the product showed up as water, not gel, and did not work whatsoever.  I was later told that a lot of the teeth whitening products ship from China and many expire before they even reach the country of destination.

I noticed a difference after the first usage and a huge difference after a week.  Now I just whiten about once a month and my teeth stay very white!

I order the complete treatment at www.brightwhitesmiles.net and it seems to always have free shipping.

Not bad for under $40, since my first treatment was at the dentist and cost me close to $500 for the same results.

I hope this can help someone!


----------



## happysmile (Jul 14, 2012)

I too am big on coffee (and wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I order my at home kits from www.brightwhitesmiles.net

They offer free shipping worldwide and I've never gotten a bad batch of product from them.


----------



## angy (Aug 25, 2012)

had the same problem and I started to use toothpaste Crest 3D white advanced vivid! you will definetely see the results after using it

check it!

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## chezzagaga (Nov 10, 2012)

angy. im gonna order that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i checked it out and it looks amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2012)

I tried Crest 3D whitestrips through influenster and it worked really well! You can choose the level of intensity too and also buy the other crest 3D products - toothpaste &amp; mouth wash to go with it. I noticed a big improvement.


----------



## ARJWorldwide (Dec 3, 2012)

I also have used the Crest 3D White strips and have noticed some whiter teeth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  They're not too expensive so it's worth giving it a shot and seeing if it works for you


----------



## DrSehmi (Dec 7, 2012)

Over the counter products are strong stain removers at best. Companies are not allowed to sell products with a high amount of 'chemicals' to customers under law therefore these products do not actually whiten your teeth. For long lasting teeth whitening with the best results and least risk, the best option is to visit a dentist and get a consultation.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm currently using Crest 'Professional Effects' whitening strips--it's the 12th day out of 20 and I'm seriously not noticing any difference. Those of you who've used whitening strips--have they worked for you? did you notice a difference when you were using them? 

Last time I whitened my teeth (pretty sure I used crest strips) was like 6 years ago after I got my braces off, and they worked great--my teeth were infinitely whiter. You're supposed to see at least a slight difference in the first few days alone, but this time around mine look the same as ever.


----------



## Marj B (Feb 5, 2013)

A few years ago I realized that my teeth looked awful. I didn't  realize until I saw a picture of myself! And this was with me getting a check up and cleaning  twice a year.I got Target brand whitening strips as they were less costly. The first box did a pretty good job but the second box brought my teeth back to the color they should have been. Now I use Crest 3D white LUXE  glamorous white toothpaste. Use at least 2 times a day and it makes your teeth look so nice. No more strips for me. I hope they don't discontinue this toothpaste. Maybe I should buy up a few tubes!!


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've tried several teeth whitening strips (Crest 3D Whitestrips, Equate Advanced Whitestrips, Rembrandt 2 Hour Whitening Kit...), but so far my favorite has been Walgreens Whitening Dental Wraps. I just picked up a box one day at Walgreens because it was only $17 and I thought it was worth a try, and now I absolutely love it! I was so surprised that a Walgreens brand of whitening strips would work as well as it did.


----------



## Marj B (Jul 20, 2013)

That's funny, another store brand. The Target brand strips were maybe 14-15$. Much cheaper than name brand and worked as good or better!


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried brushing  your teeth with baking soda and rinsing with hydrogen peroxide.  Its a quick and cheap way to whiten your teeth.  It's not dramatic but you will see some results.


Oh yes, that makes sense if you are just looking to clean off stains. I suppose if you are going for the pearly whites then it's bleaching those teeth and going for teeth whitening treatments


----------



## Marj B (Jul 22, 2013)

I mix a rinse of 1/2 peroxide and 1/2 water and rinse before I brush my teeth. That and the  Crest 3D Luxe toothpaste really keep them whitened if you use 2 x a day. I drink a lot of coffee and soda that discolor my teeth. This combo works good for me.


----------



## Love Trip (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautypro2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried several teeth whitening strips (Crest 3D Whitestrips, Equate Advanced Whitestrips, Rembrandt 2 Hour Whitening Kit...), but so far my favorite has been Walgreens Whitening Dental Wraps. I just picked up a box one day at Walgreens because it was only $17 and I thought it was worth a try, and now I absolutely love it! I was so surprised that a Walgreens brand of whitening strips would work as well as it did. 

Great tip, thanks! I use Crest Whitestrips but am interested in a cheaper alternative.


----------



## happysmile (Sep 30, 2013)

The strips didn't work very well for me, very uneven whitening!


----------



## sillyducky (Dec 26, 2013)

Try oil pulling! I saw significant improvement in one session. Kinda gross, but worth it! I did mine with sesame oil.


----------



## Marj B (Jan 11, 2014)

What is oil pulling?


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 11, 2014)

A natural way to whiten teeth that I recently discovered is mixing strawberries, raw coconut oil, and baking soda together and applying it to your teeth for 15-20 minutes. It's helped a lot. I also love using Supersmile toothpaste.


----------



## shinycurls (Jan 12, 2014)

is the lamp lightening or the thing that you can put all night work?

Isnt bad for the teeth?


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shinycurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is the lamp lightening or the thing that you can put all night work?

Isnt bad for the teeth?


Heat in general can actually help. However; you must apply something to whiten the teeth. I know if you use hydrogen peroxide (not recommended for those with sensitive teeth) and baking soda before using heat, it can actually help whiten and brighten your smile.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is oil pulling?

You basically take about a teaspoon of coconut oil (you can use sesame or sunflower too) and gargle with it for about 20 minutes. After you spit it out, you rinse your mouth with sea salt and then brush your teeth normally.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Jan 23, 2014)

I have yellowish teeth too. I have read an article that baking soda with lemon really works. Have anyone of you tried this? I have not tried this regimen because I'm afraid that baking soda would damage the natural enamel of my teeth. I am also planning to visit my dentist but I am worried because I think it is expensive. Please, give me some tips on how to have whiter teeth. And please recommend teeth whitening products that really works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dennis1933 (Jan 23, 2014)

It is true. Lemon juice is acid and baking soda is for mechanical abrasion, I know it was used for washing teeth but I don't know it's effects on whitening or damaging enamel.

And I'm not sure that a dentist will tell you the true even if he knows it. His interest is to have you as a client. He will solve your need but I don't think he will tell you that you can solve your problem without him.

You can try salt also, I tried it once or twice, you can hardly keep it in your mouth. It kill germs for sure but I don't know what to say for whitening because I have white teeth so I couldn't notice any difference


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Mar 20, 2014)

You are so lucky that you have natural white teeth.  Me, I have really yellowish teeth and sometimes it affects my self esteem.  I brush my teeth at least twice a day but my teeth did not get better though I don't have plaques and cavity.


----------



## Tifflesann (Mar 24, 2014)

can anyone give me reviews on "oil pulling" I don't think i can swish coconut oil for 20 minutes. I can't even enjoy that shower for that long â€¦.. i have children  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashshell (Mar 24, 2014)

In the past I've used Aquafresh trays.  They work really well.  The color of your teeth will determine how many treatments you'll need.  I just order Dr. George's Dental White Kit because of Jaclyn Hill's (YouTube Make-Up Artist) recommendation.  I received it about a week ago, but haven't tried it yet.  Everything she recommends is awesome so I know it will work well.  It was $25 for a double pack.


----------



## theangryandro (Mar 30, 2014)

I use the Glo whitening vials. I like them and they do a great job, so much easier than the actual machine (which I also have, but don't use much anymore). I want to try oil pulling too.


----------



## happysmile1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I always get my gel at www.brightwhitesmiles.net  They offer Hydrogen peroxide as well as carbamide peroxide.  They gave me my pearly whites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arcticXeyes (Mar 31, 2014)

Try the five minute whitening gel that Walmart and Walgreens carries. If you go on youtube, you can find Kandee Johnson's video on it. Use the tray with the gel in the shower instead of just just for five minutes. I can leave it on for 30 minutes, a few days in a row. Once I achieve the shade, I just maintain by using in the shower once a week. I haven't been doing the routine much now, so my teeth are looking a bit less than white. I have sensitive teeth, but if they start getting sensitive from using it, I just switch my toothpaste from sensodyne. Doing it in the shower helps with that messy foaming at the mouth you do from having it in your mouth. It's super cheap and easy to find. =)


----------



## stefnicholas (Mar 31, 2014)

Loving this thread!! I'm a black coffee drinker and I like my diet coke too (bad, I know :S) and my teeth are starting to irk me! I'll have to try some of these tips. I've used crest white strips to good result, I'm just so broke right now -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mikaelad (Apr 28, 2014)

One thing I haven't heard mentioned yet is laser teeth whitening. I haven't tried it yet. I've only tried strips so far which have worked pretty well, but you asked to know of all. Those are all the ones I know. Here's some more info on laser teeth whitening. Also, avoiding coffee and wine helps, but that's easier said than done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mikaelad (Apr 28, 2014)

I've personally only used strips and they worked pretty good. There are all sorts of other treatments though too. If you just search online you'll find all sort of home remedies for whitening them naturally. If you want to go the route of getting a dentist to do a treatment, they have a lot of effective methods as well. I'm not sure, but I believe many dentists will do bleach type whitenings, as well as laser whitening. Here's some more info on laser whitening which sounds interesting.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi guys, I merged two topics I realized had the exact same title- neither one was dead, so I just put them together here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolive213 (May 10, 2014)

lainey said:


> here's a closer look at my teeth...white!


hmm... you got good result .... hope OP will follow you...


----------



## Esthylove (May 14, 2014)

I used to use crest whitening strips until one night I accidentally fell sleep with them on for a few hours. This was back in high school so 6 years ago and my teeth are STILL beyond sensitive. I do use crest 3D white toothpaste and like it a lot. I'd love to have them whitened by the dentist, but my hubby tells me my teeth are already white and I won't be able to eat. But I always think they could be whiter though!


----------

